# Fairy Tail: Brother's Grimm RP thread



## InfIchi (Nov 11, 2009)

_*


Setting-*_

 The Kingdom of Fiore Is a neutral country of 17million people. It is in this world of magic where spells are bought and sold every day. Magic has become an important part of people?s lives and there are those who use magic as their occupation. They are mages, To be a true mage you must belong to a guild or the government will see you only as a delinquent. Being apart of a guild means taking on jobs that the guild obtains from people within the country. It is in a certain town within this country that our story takes place, The town is host to the infamous guild, FAIRY TAIL!

In this world however, there is another type of guild. The dark guild, this guild is made up of mages who want nothing more then destruction and chaos, they don?t care about the laws of mankind and they do as they please. Pillage, Murder, Rob, Rape, There is nothing taboo in these guilds. Amongst them, There is one that has risen to new heights within Fiore, The guild known as Dark Horse.

_*Plot-*_

The Guild master of Fairy Tail is named Alexander Grimm, He is an elderly man whose been the guild master for over 50 years. He has a twin brother by the name of William Grimm, It is his twin brother who runs a dark guild, The infamous Dark Horse guild. The brothers have been in a never ending battle for the last 50 years, though this battle is fought in secret, even their guilds know nothing of it. It is up to you however which side you chose. Will you fight for Fairy Tail and become a brilliant beacon of light, or join with the dark guild and become as free as you wish to be? It?s it your choice, Light or Dark, Pick a side and fight for your cause!

_*Rules-*_

1)    No god modding. Seriously, You aren't S-Rank.
2) Celestial Spirit mages can have three keys, You can make the keys yourself, but run them by me before using them.
3) Play Nice, In character fights are fine, but i would prefer a friendly OOC debate if one is needed. We are a guild, We are Nakama, Get along.
4) Before going out on a mission, Try and form a team. When you make a team, Try and have the group decide the mission!
5) I'm the GM, No means No.
6)           Limit, 2 Characters Per-Person unless the GM says so


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 11, 2009)

*Fairy Tail...*

The early morning drinkers had already arrived and were doing what they do best, drinking. Two men take a seat at their usual table when one steps on something, "Eh?" he looks down and sees a dark haired guy passed out under the table, "Sheeesh, Takeo get up already," he pulls him up by his collar.

He shakes his head and wakes himself up, "Wha? Oh hey there guys," they look at each other and then back to Takeo, "Why do you always sleep here? Don't you have your own place not too far from here?" 

"Yea, and you don't drink...So there's no excuse for passing out under the table," they chuckle amongst themselves, "Hehehe, I doesn't matter where I sleep really, this place is just as comfortable as my bed really, and it's much closer," he says with his usual grin.

"And really should you guys be saying anythin'? I don't recall you guys ever actually going on a mission. When was the last time?"  they begin to sweat, "Why don't you go get some breakfast," one says with a push on the back. Takeo looks around as the building slowly starts to fill in with other members, "Wonder what job I should grab today..." he says eyeing the list.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 11, 2009)

Max's Place-

"Urgh...." Max laid in his bed, his head laying over the side, his legs up against the wall and the blanket balled up around his right arm. "That's an interesting way to sleep..." He thought to himself. "Yaaaawwwn~~ Better get to the guild." He scratched his ass with one hand as he slowly sat up, his fairy tail tattoo visible on his stomach. "Off i go~" He jumped into the air and waved his hand, suddenly his clothes moved towards him and he began to throw on a black uniform. "Alright~ Ready to take on some missions!"

A few minutes later, he arrives at the Guild.

"Still lively as usual." He looks around, People were already drinking, eating and laughing. "Does this place ever sleep..." He rubbed his chin.  "Hm?" He noticed a man looking at the mission board. "Ah, Takeo..." After he speaks those words Max begins a flying kick into Takeo's face. "MAX KICK~~~" Takeo was able to dodge before Max connected, causing the boy to crash into a table and spill someones breakfast all over himself. 

"WAH!?? YOU BASTARD!!! I JUST CLEANED THIS SUIT!!!" He shouts at the red boy. "What the hell are you yelling at me for? You jumped at me." Takeo answers back. "SHUT UP! JUST CAUSE YOU THINK YOUR SO COOL!!!!" Max jumps up and points a finger in Takeo's face. "I'LL SHOW YOU YOU BASTARD! I challenge you..." He turns his head to the board. 

"AHAH!!!" Max rips down a poster. "MONSTER MASH!!!" Max nodded to himself. "Yes, I see.. This was destiny." He nodded once more. "TAKEO! I CHALLENGE YOU BASTARD! We'll take this mission together! the man who beats up the most monsters is the most supreme mage of fairy tail ever! and also gets the reward money." He smirked.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 11, 2009)

Takeo stared at Max for a good 20 seconds with a blank face, "Wheeeh?" he then shook out of his daze, "Did that really just happen?" he scratched his head and then eyed the poster. He snatched it away with a grin, "Your on Holder!"

"But I've gota' warn you, Monster Mashing is my specialty!" he holds up his index finger and it wraps itself in red energy, "What kind of specialty is that..." one of the listeners says to himself.

Max stares down Takeo, "Stop grinning!" he smacks him across the face, but his grin remains, "Stop-" *smack* "Grinning!" *smack*

Takeo however stops the next attempt by grabbing his arm, "I'll grin as much as I please," he says widening his grin forcibly, "So lets get going and meet with this..." he looks at the paper, "Townof Dublehime guy. Weird name..."


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 11, 2009)

Takeo however stops the next attempt by grabbing his arm, "I'll grin as much as I please," he says widening his grin forcibly, "So lets get going and meet with this..." he looks at the paper, "Townof Dublehime guy. Weird name..." Max blinks for a little bit this time. "Ah, no, see that says, Town of Dublehime." he points down at the client name. "There's a space." He comments. 

"No, look! there's no space!" Takeo protests. "Ah..." Max takes the poster and looks at it. "So there is...." He rubs his chin. "WHAT KIND OF NAME IS TOWNOF!?" He shouts. "I'm pretty sure it's just a typo..." A listener chimes in. "SHUT UP! IT SAYS TOWNOF! ARE YOU CALLING US DUMB!?" He yells. "Calm down Max!" A voice shouts at the two, From the second floor could be seen an old man with long beard and mustache wearing a red cloak and hat. "Ah... Father time has arrived." Max comments.

"Who said that?" The man shouts. "He did it." Max points at a random guild member sitting at the table. "What the hell!? why do you always blame me for this!" The man shouts. "Shut up, you were near by." Max folds his arms. "THWACK! A quick smack to the back of the head lands max on the ground. "How... did you get behind me..." Max grunts. "Teleport." The old man smiles.

"How are you Guildmaster Alex?" Takeo smirked at the guild master. "I'm doing good! Feeling better today then i will be tomorrow or next week so i'm enjoying it while these old bones can still move around!" he chuckled. "I see you boys are taking the Dublehime mission huh? Be careful with those creatures, nasty little things. Used to have one as a pet about twenty years back... course, he took over my goldfish and tried to incite a fish revolution...." The guild master rubbed his chin. "But that's neither here nor there! I'll contact the mayor and tell him your on your way!" 

Takeo nodded while max forced himself up. "Urgh... old man has a hard punch." He rubbed the back of his head. "You should stop mocking him then." A tan women with long white hair pulled into a pony tail smiles. Her eyes are bright green and her clothes resemble a kunoichi from a video game... her chest did as well. "How did someone like Max land a babe like Liz?" A man with a mohawk sighed and shook his head.

"Is your head ok~" Liz pats max's head. "Yes~" He drooled slightly like a puppy. "Good luck on your mission~" She picked up his hand, gave it a press against her cheek and waved him off. "....." Max blinked. "Heh, not even a kiss on the cheek eh holder?" Takeo smirked. "SHUT UP YOU BASTARD!" Max threw a punch of Takeo ducked, causing max to spin around in a circle and fall outside the double doors of the guild. "Let's go catch the train." Takeo grinned as he stepped on Max's back and walked out the guild. "Son...ova...beach...."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 11, 2009)

"Son...ova...beach...." The train that the two Fairy Tail members road on soon passed a beach on their left, "Eh!? How the hell did we just do that?"

"Teleport." Takeo replied, "You can't teleport!" he rubs his chin, "Hm, so I can't..." he nods as he agknowledges this, "So, how long have you and Liz been goin' out and stiiiiiill nothin huh?" he saids nudging Max who's sitting next to him.

"D-Dammit, where did that even come from!" he shouts, getting ready to hit Takeo, "And why are we sitting next to each other...?" he says looking at the empty seat in front of them, "Well maybe I wana' put my feet up," Takeo then procceeds to do so.

"I think I'll start counting all of the monsters are kill instead of sheep," he says closing his eyes, "Dublehiiiiime!" a conductor announces, "Eh? That's us," he says getting to his feet, "Guess you got to count as many as you'll be killing," Max taunts. "Yea, yea, yea, we'll just see about that. We've gota' go find this Townof guy."


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 11, 2009)

"I'm still kinda confused as to how we got here so fast." Max notes and suddenly realizes he's in the middle of town. "Damn, wait, weren't we just on the train!?" He looks around again. "This place is weird..." Takeo rubbed his chin. "THAT'S ALL YOU HAVE TO SAY!?" He shouts. "We arrived on a train that we have no idea how we got on and ended up at the town after a few minutes and now we're in the middle of that town!" he shouts. "Indeed, it's a mystery town."

THWACK! Max slapped his own forehead. "Ok, Whatever, let's find this townof dude." He placed his hand over his eyes."GREEEEEEEETTTTTIIINNNGGGGSSSS!!!!" a slit forms in the ground in front of them and suddenly a small man pops up out of it. "Yo-yo-yo~~" A short, bald man with a long beard and cane waves at them. He wears a white tank top and blue shorts with gold sandals. "I'm the mayor of Dublehime~ Hows it goin in!" He waves. "Are you Townof?" Max asked.

"Ah, What are you talkin bout?" He blinked. "The paper said we need to see this, Townof Dublehime about the job!" Max shouts. "Ah, no see." The mayor walks over to them. "Adding a space in the add is extra, i could only pay for one of em so i used it after Townof." Takeo and Max blinked. "Boy.. i feel dumb." Max rubbed the back of his head. "Yo, you here to take down my monster problem!" He asked.

"Yup, We're the mages from fairy tail! We'll kick it's ass if it's alive!" Max took a proud stance. "Like a guy whose never kissed a girl could kick anythings ass." takeo laughed. "SHUT UP YOU BASTARD!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 11, 2009)

"So you two, I'll be showin ya roun'ere," he holds out his arms, "This is pretty much what we've got left here," it is about a block worth of buildings, a few stores but mostly houses.

The group walks past each house, and they take note that there are several people crammed into each house, "Uh, Mr. Townof?" Takeo asks, "Yo?" Max facepalms, "Why is he still calling him that...and why is he responding!"

"You've gota' pretty big town here, why is everyone all in just these few buildings," the small man sighs, "Well you see now Mr. Fairy, we've barely managed to keep this part of the town blocked off from those monsters. Yo," he brings them over to the barricade that a group of townspeople have set up, just barely keeping the beasts away from their area.

"Like I said yo, its a good thing your here because I don think we'd be holdin up much longer yo," Max clenches his fist, "If he keeps saying "Yo"..." The mayor turns to him, "Is there a problem Mr. Tail?" 

"My name's-!" "Holder," Takeo interrupts, "His name's actually Holder, feel free to spread that around town," he smirks while eyeing Max, "Will do yo," the mayor replies.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 11, 2009)

"What the hell is wrong with you! BASTARD-TAKEO!" Max shouts, Suddenly a slamming sound is heard on the other side of the barrier. "Yo~ yo~~ Seems the Monster's are here!" another slit forms in the ground and a secret passageway i revealed. "Try not to die yo! Mr. Fairy and Holder!" The mayor jumps into the air, flips and vanishes into the ground, the passageway closing up. "What the hell is wrong with that mayor...." Max sweatdrops. 

"GET HUMAN!!" a voice shouts on the other side of the barrier. "Huh, they can talk." Suddenly a strange creature appears at the top of the barrier. "THREE HUUUMAN!!" He shouts down, he appears to be a human, with a rabbit head, ears and paws for hands. "Uhh... two." Max corrects. "TWO HUUUUMAN!!" The rabbit shouts. "HOW MANY TWO!" Another voice shouts up. "MORE THEN ONE!" The rabbit shouts again.

"Oh, i get it. They're like morons." Max chuckled, a blast of red energy soon taking down the rabbit one. "One." He smirked. "OI! NO FAIR! IT HASN'T STARTED YET!" Takeo just grins. "You never said we had a start time." Meanwhile, the towns people look on as the two argue with each other. "Mayor, can we really trust them?" a man asks. "It's alright yo~" He gave a high five. "We gotsa underground tunnel we can hide in fer a while!" He nodded.

"And if they die i don't have to be payin up 40,000 jewels!" He laughed happily. "You're such a smart man mayor!" The people cheer. "It's no wonder you have been mayor so long! i wish i was more like you!"
*"WE CAN HEAR YOU!"* Takeo and Max shout. "Urgh, they don't care." He grumbles. "Whatever, Let's get this over with..." Max waves his hand in the air. "BLADE OF WIND!" soon, the wind begins to spin and twirl forming a katana in his hand, it appeared to be light green with an ever flowing motion in it. "I'll show you whose the best!" He runs towards the barrier. "Shield of earth!" With another motion a chunk of the ground raises into the air.

Max jumps on top of it and then over the barrier, noting about thirty monsters roaming around, including the bunny from earlier. "WHAT THE HELL!!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 12, 2009)

"Who's getting a headstart now," Takeo says as he watches Max fly over the barrier, "Crimson Jets," his feet start to glow red and he soon boosts off the ground and over the barrier.

His eyes widen as he spots all the beasts, "Heh, not quite what I expected but whatever," he holds out his hands and each finger tip begins to glow with energy, "Crimson Barrage!" he crosses his arms and the energy shoots out in several directions.

The monsters look up at the light and several are smacked down by the energy, "Looks like I'm winning already!" he shouts over to Max, "And I'm just gettin' started," he points his finger like a gun, "Crimson Bullet!"


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 12, 2009)

"You're not winning! the animals haven't even returned to normal yet!" Max shouts at him, cutting down one of the monsters. "these things take over a host! you gotta kill the beast and when it returns back to a normal animal that's one!" He shouts again. "Damn it, How am i supposed to take down all these things when i can only use my blade of wind!?" He looked around, more animals had begun to circle around him.

"Alright, SHIELD OF EARTH!" With a quick wave a circular wall of earth rises up about ten feet, trapping max and on of the animal monsters inside. "What this!?" The deer like creature shouts. "Yeah, kinda a shame to kill you." Max shakes his head and stabs forward, The deer jumps out of the way. "WHY I IN HERE!?!?!?!" He screams again. "Damn it." Max swings again and cuts the Deer this time. "WAAH!!" The deer screams. "SHUT UP!" A stab downward and the deer falls down to the ground, slowly turning back to normal. "Easy enough."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 13, 2009)

Takeo continues to fire off finger blasts, "9, 10, 11," he counts as he knocks the beasts down, "DID YOU EVEN LISTEN TO WHAT I JUST SAID!" Max shouts.

Takeo just shoots his grin at him, "Ahaha, yea I heard ya, juuuuust kidding," suddenly a Ram type creature slams its horns into Takeo sending him crashing into a wall, "Ghah..." he says rubbing the back of his head as he gets up, "That's what you get ya bastard." 

Takeo clenches his fists and they begin to glow red, "Crimson Fists,"  the Ram stomps its feet readies its horns and charges, "Oi! Look at the pretty light," he says waving his fists around.

The Ram haults right before Takeo and stares at the light, "OoooOoOooOoooOoooh," Takeo smirks and pulls back his other fists and then crashes it right into the ram's head, "Crimson Jets!" he flies along with the Ram is it's thrown backwards.

He pulls both his hands upwards and hammers it down at the ram as it continues to fly. It then reverts back to normal, "Hah, piece a' cake."


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 16, 2009)

"Guh... That bastard is better at fighting these things then i am..." Max's eye twitches. "DAMN IT! WHY COULDN'T THERE BE SOME FIRE OR ICE OR WATER! THIS IS DAMNED ANNOYING!" He slammed his fist into his earth wall. "Wait... water...." He slowly began to grin. "Alright, I think i can do this." He leaned back and began to hock a massive spit ball onto the ground. "..... it's water right.....?" He blinked. "God this is disgusting now that i think about it......" 

With regret he begins to pump his magic into the water, with that little amount, it wouldn't take too much magic to start to increase it's volume. Soon, he was covered in his spit armor, resembling a samurai. "Alright, this is disgusting...." He shivered and lowered his earth wall. "DUEL SWORDS OF WIND!" With two blades he charges forward. "TAKE THIS YOU BASTARDS!" He begins to hack and slash at random, the monsters not reverting back. "C..crap...."


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 17, 2009)

Jack burst into the guild laughing hysterically. "Alright bastards! WHO WANTS TO FIGHT! The giant smile that was already on his face grew ever larger. "Oi jack calm down your sparring buddies Takeo and Max aint here anyway they're already out on a mission." One of the guildies told Jack. "WHAT!? Those bastards how could they just run off? They know I want to beat the crap out of them today."

The rest of the guild burst into laughter. "Ha Jack you always want to start a fight with them and Master always stops you 3 before you destroy the guild!" A second wave of laughter roared threwout the room. Jack clenched his hand into a fist and held it in front of him his eyes seemed to be on fire. TAKEO! MAX! I WILL FIND YOU AND BEAT YOU UP! But first a drink." 

Jack walked happily over to the bar of the guild having a complete mood swing. There was already a drink waiting for him as a tankard of rum was normal for Jack. A gulped it all down and his rage returned. "ALRIGHT! Let's go!"

Before Jack could walk off someone heavy landed on him. "Who dares to jump on me!? I'll beat the crap outa you!" "Hohoho boy don't think you could just walk off. You even know where those two went?" The guildmaster proclaimed. Jack looked down with a frown as he had no idea where the two had gone. "Don't worry i'll send you there right away."

Jack stood up fast as soon as the guild master got off of him."So how you gonn-" Before he could finish someone kicked him in the ass and Jack was flying threw the air. Within moments he was saw a town and two people fighting some monsters. TAKEO! HOLDER! I FOUND YOU! Prepare to get the snot beaten out of you!"

Unfortunatly Jack's landing wasn't so graceful and he hit the ground hard spinning along for a good 50 feet before stopped by one of the city buildings. "So you attack while i'm in mid air! YOU CHEAP BASTARDS!" Jack began charging at the two completly ignoring the monsters that they were fighting.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 18, 2009)

Takeo pauses to take a look at Max, "D-Did you just coat yourself in spit? I don't know if I should be impressed or disgusted," he took a closer look, "Yea definately disgusted," he says, eyes wide.

He takes a look at the mass amount of beasts, "I guess I should whip out my armor..." he grabs hold of his necklass and grips it tight until it starts to glow. Energy bursts out of it and wraps around Takeo.

One it stops glowing it shows Takeo covered in Red Armor. He raises his hand up, "Crimson Rockets!" three red rockets fire out of the top of his glove and heads straight for the beasts.

They crash into one and create a large explosion of red energy, "Crap...this thing takes a lot of energy," he says referring to the suit.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 18, 2009)

"I HAD TO COVER MYSELF IN SPIT! IT WAS THE ONLY WATER I HAD!" Max shouts at Him, however His "Team mate" Seemed to not realize the man that had been charging up behind them.

"Damn it, it's that guy again! i don't have time to deal with him, Takeo AND these monsters...." He grumbled. "I'll just have to slice em down to size first!!!" 

Max charges into the hoard of monsters and begins to slash wildly trying to cause as much damage as possible and hopping that at some point he'd wind up taking down a few of them.


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 18, 2009)

"TAKEO! How dare you ignore me! Especially after that sneak attack!" Jack insued to chase after Takeo but was soon interupted by the beasts that the two had been fighting. The thing had tackled Jack to the ground and was now growling over him and sputtering random nonsense. "I GET HIM. ME EAT!" 

"What the hell are you?! And how dare you barge in my beating of Takeo and Max! ICE DARTS!" Jack places his hands upwards and an array of small icicles begin shooting out upward into the beast. "HAHA take that little bunny uhh deer thing!"

Jack stood triumphantly over the defeated beast only to realize that Takeo and Max were fighting a lot more of these things. His eye twitched slightly. Jack was completly dumbfounded at how he hadn't noticed them earlier. He slammed his fist into his other hand as if coming up with a brilliant deduction. "They must be ninja bunnies and hid from the site of my awesome and then did a sneak attack! Hey Max why you guys fighting ninja bunnies? THAT'S SO COOL!"


----------



## migukuni (Nov 22, 2009)

Back in the Guild.

"Guild Master you should really stop breaking your own rules" Fox said shaking her head as she saw the guildmaster sent Jack to where Takeo and Max were. This guild was really unruly as light guild goes but it was fine, she actually enjoyed the stupid atmosphere eventhough she never let anyone know. Fox knocked on the guildmaster's head to see if he was listening, but instead the Guildmaster just smiled at her with a goofy smile and waved his hand. That was so not good, Fox thought as she was whisked away by the guildmasters teleportation magic, the guildmaster had to be drunk to do that.

Fox just sighes as she looked at her surroundings, this was definitely not the place to be. Takeo, Max and Jack where all there fighting with what seemed to be enraged beasts, she definitely did not want to do anything about this, this was not her mission and she wouldnt get anything in return. Fox just looked around and found a rock that she can sit on, She just sat there and watched the three run around and fight the beasts. She was sure enough that the three can take care of themselves, 3 monsters saw her and started towards her, but she merely invoked a mid level forked lightning spell to knock the 3 monsters back. The three guys where still running around not noticing her, this definitely made her tick, how dare this three boys not notice me... Fox just continued watching them, getting slightly ticked each passing moment.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 5, 2009)

Jack stood triumphantly over the defeated beast only to realize that Takeo and Max were fighting a lot more of these things. His eye twitched slightly. Jack was completly dumbfounded at how he hadn't noticed them earlier. He slammed his fist into his other hand as if coming up with a brilliant deduction. "They must be ninja bunnies and hid from the site of my awesome and then did a sneak attack! Hey Max why you guys fighting ninja bunnies? THAT'S SO COOL!"

"What the hell? Ninja bunnies!?" Max blinked for a moment. "They aren't ninja bunnies! they're some kinda monster that takes over animals! Though, they could become ninja bunnies... THAT'S BESIDE THE POINT!" Max slashes with two wind blades and takes down another beast. "You gotta beat these things down untill they turn back into regular animals! if you don't the monsters will just bring them back to life!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 9, 2009)

As Takeo dodged an attack from some kind of squirrel beast he thought about Ninja Bunnies, "Hm, would the monster have to take over the bunny and then train to be a ninja? Or maybe he was a ninja trained monster, and then after infusing himself with the bunny he became a full fledged Ninja Bunny..."

He stops his train of thought to catch the beast's claw in mid thrust by the wrist, "Heh..." the armored man grinned as his hand began to glow. After a massive explosion the monster returned to normal as it flied into a building. 

Takeo started breathing heavily, "I...I need to return to my normal form..." he gripped his necklace tight and the armor reverted back into energy and into the necklace. 

"Guess I'll do this the old fashion way," he starts delivering blows at one of the beast's stomachs, but it swings it's tail and sends Takeo flying. He lands and whipes away some sweat, "Yea, old fashion isn't workin' out," he turns his finger into a gun shape and fires a red blast, "Crimson Bullet!" he starts firing off blasts into the crowd of monsters.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 9, 2009)

Max slashed with his wind swords. "This is gettin to be a pain in the ass." He though to himself, even if he had two blades of wind it was taking forever to take these guys down in time. "Alright! I've got a plan!" He jumped ontop of Takeo. "OI! what the hell are you doing holder!?" He shouts. "Shut up! I've got a plan!" He begins to join his two wind blades together, then increases it's size to a length of ten feet. "Thanks for the lift!" Max jumps off of Takeo's shoulders and slams the blade into the ground, letting the sword return to wind and blasting the monsters into the air. 

"Fire like mad Takeo!!" He laughs, The crimson mage fires a multitude of bullets into the air, soon all the monsters return to animals and fall to the ground. "Hah! victory fairy tail." Max smirked. "BUT DON'T THINK I'M TEAMING UP WITH YOU AGAIN!" He shouts at Takeo. "One time deal!" The mayor of the town soon pops up between them. "Good job taking out the underlings boys! but, still, there's the problem with the boss... yo." 

*"Oh... god... no..."* The three speak in unison, soon a rather large gorilla walks out of the woods. "Yeah, you know what?" Max slammed his hands into the ground and lifted a rather large wall in front of them. "I think we can use the time it takes to break that wall to, RUN LIKE HELL!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 9, 2009)

Takeo stares up at the beast for a moment but soon regains his compsure. He then starts counting his fingers, "Well I'd say we've both taken out about the same amount so far...So this guy will decide the winner," he says punching his open fist.

"Are you insane! Look at that thing!" he says pointing at the beast, "Your right, he doesn't look like he's a fan of holding hands, so you might as well leave now." 

His hands then begin to glow, "Like I'd need your help anyway!" with a blast of energy from his feet he gets on top of a building and takes aim at the monster, "I'm gona' blast that big ugly head right off," he says, taking aim with a grin.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 9, 2009)

"Damned idiot." Max slammed his hand on the wall. "Wall of earth, Battle style!" a large chunk of the wall jets out and smacks the gorilla, then another, and another. "Urgh..." Max begins to sweat wildly as he creates a sort of piston action with the walls of earth. "GRAH! ANNOYANCE!" The gorrila punches the wall and breaks a hole in it. "WAAH!!!!" Max shouts and quickly closes the wall around the gorilla's fist. "Why me stuck!?" The gorrila shouts. "Yeah... great..." Max began to pant. "This is gettin to be too much." 

he pulled away from the wall in a sweat and hardly breathing. "S..shit..." He huffed, controlling the movement of the wall required a constant flow of magic and that was a little too much for him. "A..rgh..." He shook his head, the gorilla pounding on the wall to free his fist.


----------



## Bertelsen (Dec 9, 2009)

Jack kneeled down poking one of the defeated beasts paying no head to the chaos that was happening behind him. He put his finger up to his lip and began to think. Why'd the ugly monster turn into this cute little animal?" Jack tried to think but kept being distracted by loud banging that was behind him. He turned around quickly and began to shout wildly. "MAX! TAKEO! SHUT THE HELL UP I'M THINKING!"

That's when Jack saw the giant gorilla. The thing was freakin huge and Jack wondered how he hadn't noticed it till now. "THAT THING IS HUGE! Hmmm I bet we could make a good stew out of it." Jack started making icicle darts and throwing them at the gorilla's face trying to take his eyes out. "TAKE THAT! YOU'LL MAKE GREAT MONKEY STEW!"


----------



## migukuni (Dec 10, 2009)

Fox looked at the giant monkey and wondered if she should go out and help them now. But after a few seconds of thinking decided that, no they wouldn't need her help. Afterall Fairytail mages are very capable they should be able to defeat this one easily. Fox laughed mentally as she heard jack talk about monkey stew and thought to herself that it was so like jack to think of food.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 17, 2009)

The massive gorilla shouted in anger and threw Jack away from him. "Crap..." Max slammed both palms into the ground and stopped jack with a soft earth wall. "Puh! I didn't need your help!" Jack shouts at him. "S..shut up.. i used the last of my magic to save your ass be thankfull!" He shouts back, his vision slowly blurring. "Crap... there's no way we can beat this thing...." He thought to himself. 

"THUNDER PUNCH!!!" Someone shouts, and the massive ape lights up like a christmas tree. "GUAAAAAH!!!!!!!" It screams out in pain before returning to it's regular form, that of a spider monkey. "Good to see you guys are all right!" Ichi Hama waves to the rest of the Fairy tail mages. "OI! OLD MAN! What are you doing here!?" Takeo shouts at him. 

"I was in the area on a mission when i saw the massive gorrila, kind of a dead give away." He laughed and walked over to Max. "You alright? You look a little sick." Max nodded. "Yeah, just used up my magic, I'm fine." He shook his head, trying to return his vision to normal. "Alright! Towns clean then!" Ichi laughed. 

"YO! YO!!!!" The mayor popped out of the ground. "Thank you thank you! One an all yo!" The mayor then held up a box with 40,000 jewels in it. "As a reward, The three of you who beat the monsters yo can have 10,000 each yo! and You get 10,000 for beating that monster, yo." He handed out the money to Jack, Takeo, Max and Ichi. "Wow, Didn't have to do anything and i got paid!" Ichi laughed.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 18, 2009)

Takeo turned to Maxi and Jack, "Ok, pay up," he said, hand oustretched, *"What!"* the two shouted, "You both know I stopped waaaaaay more than you two did, so lets go...The agreement was whoever kills the most gets the money," he says opening and closing his hand.

"I'm sure your all in shock so lets head back to the guild while it sinks in that your both just, well not as good as me," he said with a grin.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 18, 2009)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Takeo turned to Maxi and Jack, "Ok, pay up," he said, hand oustretched, *"What!"* the two shouted, "You both know I stopped waaaaaay more than you two did, so lets go...The agreement was whoever kills the most gets the money," he says opening and closing his hand.
> 
> "I'm sure your all in shock so lets head back to the guild while it sinks in that your both just, well not as good as me," he said with a grin.



"OI! You just said we were even!" Max shouts at Takeo. "It's fine it's fine." Old man Ishi waved his hand and gathered up all the fairy tail newbies. "We'll be taking the train from here, Thank you for your help folks!" He waved to the townspeople, then took Jack, Fox, Takeo and Max back to the guild. Upon arrival the guild master welcome them.

"Did it go well?" He smiled. "It went great!" ishi laughed. "WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT!?" Max, Takeo and Jack all shout at him. "I never want to go on another mission with this bastard again!" Max shouts.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 25, 2009)

Sieglein walked into the guild hall
Clearly in a bad mood, sat down at a empty table
"One beer!" He shouts over to the bar

He looks at the youngsters who had just returned from their mission
"Shut your traps damn noisy brats!" he yelled with his eye-twitching.

He opened a book he carried with him
" 'How and What: Magical Prothesis'...Hmph...Guess I better start with this now..."

Five seconds past and Sieglein claps the book shut.

"Sigh...Boring...I might as well get a mission..." he says while scratching his head

He walked over to the board

"Stupid puppy...Stupid train...Stupid book...Oh well...I might just pick that one..."

He grabs the paper and puts it in his pocket.

-------------------------------------------------------------

A half a hour later he walks in a fancy looking street in Magnolia
He looks up a big expensive looking house

"Gigantic..."
He knocks on one of the two large doors
The doors open and a long thin old man opens the door, his eyes hardly can be seen by the reflection of his glasses.

"You're from Fairy Tail I presume?" the old man says

Sieglein nods
"How did you guess so?"

The man points to the engraved Fairy Tail logo on his silver right arm.

"Ah yes! I forgot about that!" He laughs in a vague way

"Ok so I'm here to read a book right?"
"You are to retrieve it sir"

Sieglein looks around him a small fly twirls around him, in a flash it disappeared.

"Wha--? Huh..." He tried hard to remember what was up "Ah yes, so the book right?"

"Now go and find those bandits! They'll probably be at a black market or such!"

"Ain't I'm going to meet the client? Mr. Alright Van Light?"

The servant sights "Sir Aldrich is very busy...Please find the book now!"

"Oh! Before I leave, can I borrow some silverware? some forks or spoons would do."

"T-The silver...Uhh...Sure, sure! Just go now!"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 30, 2009)

Max looked over the mission bored, he wanted something easy. "Oh! there it is!" He quickly snatched up an escort mission, it should be easy enough. The details of it were simply he needed to bring this kid across the border and take him to go see his parents. "Finally, a mission i can do without the chance of getting the crap beat out of me!" He did a little inward dance, he didn't want to go on a mission with anyone else this time. He wanted something he could do himself, he also didn't want to split the reward with anyone and if he went out on his own that would be the best way to keep all the money. "I'm heading out guild master!" Alexander nodded. "Don't get into too much trouble!" He shouts. "I wont! I wont!" Max rushed out towards the train station, he preferred that method over the guild masters spells...


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Dec 30, 2009)

In the town not to far by then west entrance way two dark figures appeared out of the blue as they quitly walked into town not catching much attention until one of the figures removed his hood to revel his long blonde hair though his skin was gray, his eyes were covered in somthing black, and also....he had a light on top of his head as he turned to the other figure. "THANKY YOU DERO FOR BUYING ME THIS LIGHT! ITS SO FUN! HEHE" He said flicking the light with his hand as he watched it come back to him laughing.

The other hooded man watched a store owner that was opening up his shop and tuned to eye the man with the light and gave him a chuckle, the hooded man quickly walked over to the man and grasped him by this throat. "Got somthing to say about him buddy?" The blonde haired one looked at his brother Dero. "OH!!! ARE WE GOING TO KILL HIM?" He asked in a sadistic fasion then reaching to his side when Dero stopped him letting the man go and reveling his face, having the same gray skin, and the same black around his eye's only in a diffrent fasion, and his hair being black. "No, its not worth this trash Jase. Now hurry up, we dont want to be late." Jase looked back to the man as he now noticed that his mouth is sewed up. "LUCKIE DAY FOR YOU OLD MAN!!!! HEHEHE." Then walked off following his brother.

~20 minutes later~

They then came to be infront of a large cave opening as Dero stepped foward into the cave as his brother Jase quickly followed, inside you could see tables with people around them either playing poker, drinking, smoking, or just sleeping as the brothers walked in a few members noticed them. "OH! You finally back from your mission? How did it go?" Dero looked at him with a sly smile. "We made alittle more then they asked for." As Jase looked over the side of Dero. "WE STOLE IT AS WE THREATED THEM! HEHEHE!" Some of the members laughed as the brothers then took a seat as Jase continued playing with the light on his head. "Oh, nice toy you got there Jase. So what are you two gonna do now?" Dero looked towards the man. "I think we are gonna get alittle rest and relax abit, we have some money so we should be ok." Dero looked to Jase playing with his light and couldnt help but laugh. "Hey girl!" Dero pointed to a young girl. "Get me a big steak to eat." As Jaso raised his hand to. "ME TO ME TO!"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 30, 2009)

Dark Horse guild-

Within the cave is a rather dark looking building. The cave was large enough to house the building and sets of tables outside. The cave created a safety zone for the dark horse guild. The guildmaster even set up a special barrier to keep out intruders. Only members of Dark horse could enter the cave, this was good news for ones who wanted to join, you could wait outside for them to come to you first. 

From the mansion steps Veronica dressed up in her normal purple armor. "I see the moron brothers are back." She scoffed. "I was hoping you'd be killed on the last mission." She walked over to the woman that the boys had ordered food from. "Serve them quickly, We don't need running amok about food now do we."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 30, 2009)

Dark Horse Guild-

*"I'd be happy to take both of their heads Veronica,"* Joshua says from his seat in the dark corner of the room, *"However they'll only be the first two on my hit list, if you'd like you can be next, and then I think I'll start either alphabetically or from weakest to strongest,"* he says casually.

*"If I do kill them first then I'll be going from most annoying and weakest so it will workout quite nicely..."* he gets up from his seat and strolls over to the mission board and snatches up a piece of paper. He adjusts his sun glasses and reads it to himself, *"Crush Em...Sounds easy enough to me,"* he spots another, higher paying job, but that would require him to have to work for a Mage, a council member in fact, and he is not sure he would be able to keep himself from slitting the man's throat, "*Get me a shot of whisky before I leave...and prepare a bottle for my return,"* he orders the woman that the two are speaking with.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 30, 2009)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Dark Horse Guild-
> 
> *"I'd be happy to take both of their heads Veronica,"* Joshua says from his seat in the dark corner of the room, *"However they'll only be the first two on my hit list, if you'd like you can be next, and then I think I'll start either alphabetically or from weakest to strongest,"* he says casually.
> 
> *"If I do kill them first then I'll be going from most annoying and weakest so it will workout quite nicely..."* he gets up from his seat and strolls over to the mission board and snatches up a piece of paper. He adjusts his sun glasses and reads it to himself, *"Crush Em...Sounds easy enough to me,"* he spots another, higher paying job, but that would require him to have to work for a Mage, a council member in fact, and he is not sure he would be able to keep himself from slitting the man's throat, "*Get me a shot of whisky before I leave...and prepare a bottle for my return,"* he orders the woman that the two are speaking with.



"Always one for pleasantries aren't you?" Veronica looks over at Joshua. "Though, if you take that mission, then i will take the better one." She walks over to the board and rips off the Get it back! mission poster. "I shall show you how superior i am to you." She places the poster down in a slot in her armor. "How much longer will you all argue like a bunch of pathetic children!" William Grimm walks out of the guild, his hooded figure standing rather tall. 

"I'm taking a mission now Grandfather, I will destroy those who've stolen the book!" She bows to William. "Shut up! I don't care if you say you can do it! I Want to see actions! Show me you can complete the task at hand! You all bitch and whine about these missions, saying they are cake, or trying to convince me you can easily extort these men. what kind of games do you think we play here!? This is a dark guild, we do not follow laws, we break them, When you get the object back you black mail the client! You kill the client! You rip their heads off and show their families how ruthless we are! GOT IT!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 30, 2009)

"Always one for pleasantries aren't you?" Veronica looks over at Joshua. "Though, if you take that mission, then i will take the better one." She walks over to the board and rips off the Get it back! mission poster. "I shall show you how superior i am to you." She places the poster down in a slot in her armor.

*"You believe that to be the better mission?"* he scoffs, *"I hope that extra thousand is worth your dignity. Even for one who doesn't share my hate for mages for you to take the work of a Council member is pathetic."*


"How much longer will you all argue like a bunch of pathetic children!" William Grimm walks out of the guild, his hooded figure standing rather tall. 

"I'm taking a mission now Grandfather, I will destroy those who've stolen the book!" She bows to William. "Shut up! I don't care if you say you can do it! I Want to see actions! Show me you can complete the task at hand! You all bitch and whine about these missions, saying they are cake, or trying to convince me you can easily extort these men. what kind of games do you think we play here!? This is a dark guild, we do not follow laws, we break them, When you get the object back you black mail the client! You kill the client! You rip their heads off and show their families how ruthless we are! GOT IT!"

*"That would require communicating with the fool,"* Josh holds up his poster, *"I'd much rather prefer this mission, death, destruction, a cake walk but atleast it's enjoyable,"* he imagines the destruction that will take place, *"If I could black mail dead people I would but it just doesn't work out,"* he muses, *"However I am above black mailing mages...Dealing them a nice painful death suits me just fine though," * _As you you will find out one day..._ he thinks to himself eyeing the leader.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Dec 31, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Dark Horse guild-
> 
> Within the cave is a rather dark looking building. The cave was large enough to house the building and sets of tables outside. The cave created a safety zone for the dark horse guild. The guildmaster even set up a special barrier to keep out intruders. Only members of Dark horse could enter the cave, this was good news for ones who wanted to join, you could wait outside for them to come to you first.
> 
> From the mansion steps Veronica dressed up in her normal purple armor. "I see the moron brothers are back." She scoffed. "I was hoping you'd be killed on the last mission." She walked over to the woman that the boys had ordered food from. "Serve them quickly, We don't need running amok about food now do we."


Dero looked up that voice that he had always giving a smirk to as it was none other then Veronica, not only was she one of the greater known members of this guild it didnt stop Dero from getting in her face. "Oi, you know better then that! There is no way we can die on a simple mission we were on, besides we have been on tougher missions without even getting a scratch."  As the woman brought the twins their food Dero was still looking up towards Veronica as Jase was looking at his food. "OI OI WE CAN NEVER DIE! HEHEHE." Jase said before eatting his steak dinner.



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Dark Horse Guild-
> 
> *"I'd be happy to take both of their heads Veronica,"* Joshua says from his seat in the dark corner of the room, *"However they'll only be the first two on my hit list, if you'd like you can be next, and then I think I'll start either alphabetically or from weakest to strongest,"* he says casually.
> 
> *"If I do kill them first then I'll be going from most annoying and weakest so it will workout quite nicely..."* he gets up from his seat and strolls over to the mission board and snatches up a piece of paper. He adjusts his sun glasses and reads it to himself, *"Crush Em...Sounds easy enough to me,"* he spots another, higher paying job, but that would require him to have to work for a Mage, a council member in fact, and he is not sure he would be able to keep himself from slitting the man's throat, "*Get me a shot of whisky before I leave...and prepare a bottle for my return,"* he orders the woman that the two are speaking with.


Dero then turned his attention to Veronica towards Joshua hearing him calling him and his brother weak made his blood boil and stood up. "Oh? You think that me and my brother are the weakest? We can easily take up any challenge any time!" Daro looked down to his brother who was having trouble eating his steak as for the stitchs covering his mouth and countinued to play with the light on his head then grabbed him and dragging him to the missions poster. "We are going on a mission!"  Jase looked as if he had a sad face on. "B..B...BUT WE JUST GOT HERE! I WANT SOME STEAK." Dero looked up towards the board looking at all the missions. "Dont worry about it, i'll buy you some candy once we pick a mission. Jase's eyes then lit up as he stood up and looked up towards the board. "CANDY! HURRY HURRY FIND A GOOD JOB! HEHEHE" 



> "Always one for pleasantries aren't you?" Veronica looks over at Joshua. "Though, if you take that mission, then i will take the better one." She walks over to the board and rips off the Get it back! mission poster. "I shall show you how superior i am to you." She places the poster down in a slot in her armor.
> 
> "You believe that to be the better mission?" he scoffs, "I hope that extra thousand is worth your dignity. Even for one who doesn't share my hate for mages for you to take the work of a Council member is pathetic."
> 
> ...


Dero looks at the board at all of the good taken jobs that they had left which were one or none as Daro grabbed the third harderst job up on the board. "TAKE IT." Jase then began to laugh. "LETS HURRY AND FINISH! I WANT TO PLAY HEHE." Dero looked over towards the two arguing about their missions. "You both may have tougher missions but we will show you how to get one done!" Dero then began to leave the guild as his brother hurried along side him turning back to the two. "BYE BYE! GOOD LUCK YOU TWO. HEHEHEHE"Dero being in the same room with those's two made him feel pissed off for being weaker then them. He needed to be stronger to defeat that monster that changed them looking at Jase as if he didnt care in the world made him happy. Jase was the only person Dero could ever trust and wanted the best for him to and knew that some magic out their could ultimatly combine thier powers to be the strongest. "NOW THAT WE GONE WHERE IS THE CANDY??!!? HEHEHE" Jase asked as they were about to leave town. "Its at the place where they stole this necklace." As they both exited the city and was on their way to get the job done.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 1, 2010)

Magi Council-

"Very well, this concludes today's meeting." The members disperse and leave only one sitting in a chair by himself. Council member Brodrich, he is concerned over the loss of his ledger and is awaiting the arrival of someone who will get it back for him. "Sir." Veronica peaked her head out behind a pillar. "Are you her?" Brodrich asked. "Yes." She nodded, never entering the room fully. "I want you out there, find those who took my, diary, and bring it back to me. Do you understand?" She nodded. "Do you have any suspects?" she asked. "I can only imagine. The best guess would be the Flior Gang, They have been hassling my, friends, you see." 

Veronica nodded. "I will leave right away." With that she leaped from the building and slid down the wall, grabbing any ledge she could and slowly dropping down till she hit the ground. "Make hast! i don't wish my.. inner thoughts revealed." She nodded and rushed off. "Is there someone here with you Brodrich?" An old man walks in. "No, I was simply thinking aloud." The man nodded. "Very well."


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 4, 2010)

*The Gambling Ice Princess*

*Bridget Highroad; Monkey Casino*


"The Winner!" A Broad voice called out leading to a sea of admiring people who watched as a woman in a bright red outfit continued to clean out the house out of money. "Roll them again" She said with a smile slipping the dice into the mans hands. *"But miss we have no more money"* He said only to be shot a glare that would send the devil running back to hell. *"Y-yes ma'am"* He said nervously shaking the dice in his hand letting them cascade out.

"The Winner" The broad voice called out again as they continued to shovel casino chips towards her side. "My my such pretty colors" Bridget said tracing her finger along the multicolor chips who had stacked up so high they looked like mini sky scrapers. "Roll them again" She said placing her hands back out. *"B-but"* Before the nervous many could refuse a booming voice interrupted. 

"Cheater!" The word pricking into Bridget causing her to turn around. "Who the hell said that?" She said turning around to find a large man wearing a brown brim hat. A dirty overcoat that stretched to his ankles and a long sword on his back that look like it could slice a tower in two. "You've been cheating this whole time" The scruffy man accused playing with a toothpick in his mouth. "Oh and What of it?" Bridget said nonchanlantley.

Drawing his sword "I don't like cheaters" With that he rushed towards her letting out a vicious swipe that sliced the casino table in half almost taking the teenage boy who worked their with it. Landing a few feet away bridget dusted herself off. "My my you know how to treat the ladies" She said drawing out a guitar. "Let's go big boy, Which is stronger you're sword or my guitar?"​


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 5, 2010)

Sieglein walked around through some streets
He saw a old lady passing through
"Hey lady, where can I buy some books over here?"

The lady narrowed her eyes
"A fellow like you interested in books? Hmm~"

Sieglein looked at her confused
"A fellow like me? What's that all about?!"

"Ho ho ho...Easy now...I know of my neighbourkid collecting books and selling them, follow me..."

Sieglein grunted and followed the lady, she walked slowly, and Sieglein was clearly getting pissed off by the slow pace

They reached a a small house in the street, it had a shabby wooden door
"In here..."

Sieglein opened the door and stepped inside, as soon as he set foot a object shooted from the right clashing against his silver arm, Sieglein kneeled down and saw some sort of big iron needle on the ground

"Lady what--" He looked behind himself but the lady was gone

"Look in front of yourself!"

Sieglein looked around and quickly leaned back to dodge a swipe from a sword, from behind a wooden rod strucked his kneecaps, making him fall down

Quickly followed up by a stab down to his chest, quickly rolling slightly to the side in the narrow doorway, he grasped some of the silverware he brought with him

*"Silverform!! Shield!"* Quickly transforming the various pieces of silver to a small silver shield, pushing it forward towards the next swing of the sword and making the attacker lose some of his balance, giving Sieglein just enough time to stand up, from behind came another swing from the wooden rod

*"Silverform!! Dagger!"* with a quick swipe he cut off the wooden rod, he took a look on the attacker, it was the old lady, without thought he quickly gave her a kick in the stomach, the other attack quickly slashed again, striking sieg on his silver shoulder

Sieglein ran inside the house, his silver was too short ranged for such a weapon his opponent held

*"Silverform!! Needles!"*

He transformed the silver to four balanced needles excellent for throwing,
The attacker still followed him and walked through a hall way, Sieglein threw two needles quickly following each other up, the attacker blocked them in a single swipe but afterwards getting two needles just as quick in his knee and chest.

Sieglein rushed over to him and kicked the sword out of his hand and pinching him down, it was indeed a regular young man, the story of the old lady was probably through but they had something to hide

"Now tell me what you know about my mission!"

The man spitted out some saliva

"Why that? You know that yourself right?"
"Uhh...Ofcourse, but I want to hear it out of you!"

"The book is in my satchel, but...I do this in name for Aldrich Van Licktenstien, are you a intel-mage?"

"Uhh no...But why would he hire someone to get the book and someone to retrieve the book?"

"Hehe...Suprising, I guess the person who hired you wasn't Aldrich but someone else for their own self interest..."

Sieglein's eye twitched, he was thinking what to do, ofcourse he choose for knocking the guy out and taking the book.

"Well all that have to do is bring the book back, I don't care about what's going on."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 8, 2010)

Town

?Please stop sir!! Please!! My kids are starving and it was food or heat!! I?ll have the money next week like I?m suppose to I promise!? Her shrill cries filled the streets as the masses simply walk on by pretending like they don?t see. It was the same sob story told so many times, some fat asshole landlord decides to impose his will over his weak tenant just for shits and giggles. People watch and yet don?t do a thing. There is a young man sitting on a bench across the street with a bunch of kittens and he is simply watching.  The woman is literally groveling at his feet begging for mercy but her cries are falling on dirty, waxy, deaf ears.

?Shaddup you slut!! I don?t care about ya little bastards!! Your screaming is getting on my nerves. Ya know what sweetie I was going to offer you the chance to service me, but instead I think I?m going shut ya trap!!? The man?s hand moves through the air, his fist clenched. He isn?t even going to hold back on a woman in public. In this instance she can only let out a shrill shriek and brace herself as she closes her eyes. She is about to feel his meaty fist break her jaw? but the instance turns into seconds and seconds into bewilderment. As she hears her landlord crying out in pain She opens her eyes and sees a young man in front of her; he is wearing black pants and a black leather jacket with a tornado design on it. Within the symbol is the word ?BAD?. The young man had caught the landlord?s fist in his hand and had the landlord writhing in pain. The landlord went to the ground on one knee crying in agony as the young man squeezed his hand. The young man tilted his head back toward the woman.

?You meek trash, you scared all the kittens away. This is not the first time your screaming has alarmed them and scared them away. If you do it again I?ll bite you and the fat one to death.? The young man was handsome but his demeanor was so cold, it felt as if to the women that his words were sincere. She could feel a heavy weight on her, she was afraid of him. He turned his icy gaze to the groveling fat landlord.

?Fat trash you?re the cause of the screaming. You scare off all the strays because you?re loud, ugly, and fat. I don?t like you; you bother my eyes fat trash. If you bother the meek trash again I?ll kill you.? At the utterance of the word kill he gazed venomously into the eyes of the landlord, the fear causing the landlord to burst into tears. The young man lets go of the man?s hand and moving faster than the eye can see he takes a tonfa from his belt and strikes the man in the gut. The man?s eyes roll back into his head as he falls to the ground. Had the young man not held back he would have sent the man flying into the apartment building.

?Who?who? are you?? The women stammers out of fear, she does not want to say the wrong thing and fill this man?s wrath.

?Jin Tempest of Fairy Tail.? Jin walks away from the trashes, he was pissed that they had disturbed the kittens and as such did not want to have to kill them. He lit himself a cigartette to calm his nerves because he was about to see more trashes.
_______________________________________________________

Fairy Tail
Jin walks into Fairy Tail and eyes his surroundings, it?s business as usual the trashes are disrespecting his home. He doesn?t like it one bit as irritation begins to simmer in his being. He walks over to the board and scans the board. There are missions that actually require him to work with people, but one catches his eye. 

Title- Help Me Make My Deadline
Client- Perry Jameson
Details: Perry Jameson is an investigative reporter who was undercover with the Flior Gang. The Flior Gang came into possession of a log belonging to a member of the Magic Council. Perry stole the log and is now afraid for his life. He needs a bodyguard until he makes his deadline so he can expose the corruption in the Council.
Requirements- Discreetness so as few people as possible.
Reward-40,000

He grabs it off the board, it has peaked his interest, but so has something at the bar. Someone was about to puke all over the bar. Jin?s feet began to hover off the ground and then he was gone. It was as if he had disappeared and reappeared in front of the sick person.

?DO NOT PUKE IN MY HOME PUKE TRASH!!!? Jin took out his tonfa and struck the poor soul in his chest so hard that the impact carried him out the door.

?Master why do you constantly let these trashes disrespect my home! Have you no respect!?!?!? Jin was fuming he hated puke especially in his home, he found it disgusting. 

?Anyway, I?m taking this one.? He held up the mission he had taken off the board.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 8, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Now then, Go on with the mission and try not to get into too much trouble." He smiled.



*Calm Before the Storm: Perry Jameson's Apartment*

"Yea...yea...thats it, this is genius!! Story of the Century right here. I'm going to make so much money off of this. Front page bah!!! This is a book deal waiting to happen."

KNOCK KNOCK

Perry jumped up in fear, the assassins had to have come to get him. He was done, expired, FINITO!!

"Open up you trash I'm here from the guild!!" The voice from behind the door hollered and Perry felt a weight get lifted off his shoulders. He quickly started moving things, first he moved the fridge which had a couch behind it, which had a grandfather clock beside it, and then had a fish tank of all things behind it. Perry had barricaded himself in just in case. He let Jin into his apartment. It looked like a grenade went off in there papers all over the floor mugs on almost every surface, and the mishmash of things that had barricaded the door were all out of place. The room smelled like coffee no doubt from the bevy of mugs strewn over the apartment. It also had a hint of cigars which was probably on account of the fact that Perry was smoking one.

"Your late!! I have half a mind to fire you you little Fairy!!!" Perry poked Jin in the chest as he yelled at him with his gruff tone.

"I'll bite you to death if you touch me again you cigar trash..." Jin shot a cold icy glare at his employer.

"HAHAHAHA!! Your a funny guy, I like you already. Whats your name kid you've got a wicked sense of humor." Perry's laughter betrayed his cluelessness, he had no idea who he was dealing.

"Jin Tempest of Fairy Tail...I don't like you at all."

"BAHAHAHAHAHA! You have to moonlight as comedian! But anyway chief your job is to keep me safe,you see."

"Call me chief again and I'll bite you to death." Jin deadpanned to Perry.

"HAHAHAHAHAHA! You must be the funniest guy in Fairy Tale, I'll bite you to death. HAHAHAHA! Anyway I found out about some foul play going on in the council. Pretty wicked stuff like slave trade... and while i'm at it murder and umm prostitution ring yea yea. Best Reporter in Fiore Award here I come!!HAHAHAHAHA!!Anyway your job is to keep me safe. Get it,got it good. Now lets go eat I'm starving and I was waiting on my body guard."Jin glared harshly at Perry any normal man would have been fearful for his life but Jameson just brushed it off. This man was a complete idiot, he was too dumb to be afraid.

"Lets Go!!" Jameson barked as he moved past Jin and out the door. Jin got a cigarette out, his irritation was beginning to boil again and it wasn't going to be good.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 9, 2010)

Lair of the Flior Gang-

"That fucking piece of trash!" A tall man with piercings all over and half a head of hair shouts, his right half had no hair and his left half had spiked red hair. "I'll kill him when i catch him!" He grabs another gang member and begins to pull on his arm. "AHHH!!! BOSS IT HURTS!!!" THWACK! he throws the man into a wall. "YOU THINK THAT HURTS!? WAIT TILL I GET THAT BASTARD WHO TOOK THE LOG!"

"I see, so the log was here." A voice rings out in the building. "Eh?" The men all turn around to see a young girl in armor standing at the door. "Who the fuck are you?" She removed her helmet. "Veronica miles, Age 19, Born in march. Next guild master of Dark Horse." She stated everything as fact and put her helmet back on.

"BWAHAHAAH!!! A dark horse mage!? really? the fuck you doin here?" The boss chuckled. "I'm here to get the log back, would you be kind enough to inform me where it is?" She didn't seem like she was asking. "Look, We don't know and we wouldn't tell you if we did, savvy?" As the boss spoke a rather fat man approached Veronica. "That's right young miss, but how bout we show you a good time and you forget about that log?"

Before he set a hand on her he froze in his spot. "Uh....uh....?" He looked down and saw a blade resting peacefully where his intestines were. "I have no time for trash like you. Tell me where the log is and i will spare your life." She looked at the boss. "But i will take their lives one way or another." The boss of the gang's eye twitched. "You..fucking...bitch!!! KILL HER GOD DAMN IT!!!!"


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jan 9, 2010)

In the town of Portgun there was a huge crowd of people for some sort of festivles that was going on today and later on tonight from the many shop's that were open and a huge crowed of people checking out everything as two hooded figures that hid their faces from everyone passed as if they were ghosts. "Damn it all.....to always have to hide from people from being noticed." Thought Dero looking at Jase who seemed to not be caring to much of the thought of hiding though of his candy that Dero had just bought him pouring the sugar down his stitched mouth.

They soon came to a clearing where the city people were not in a crowd and Dero looked towards the job request from explaining the cliant who seemed to be of a giant green mohawk and more metal on his face then a statue? "Who would make them self's look like that?" As Jase grasped his arm around his brothers shoulder. "WHAT ABOUT HIM??? HEHEHE." Jase said pointing towards the same examples of a man who was selling steel objects himself in the crowed area and Dero just looked dumbfounded. "Well I guess thats him, lets make this quick Jase." Dero said before pulling down his hood and hiding the job form as Jase quickly came behind.

As the two stopped infront of the man he looked up at the starnge hooded strangers and gave them a sly smile. "Hey boys, want some metal?" He said extending his arms to revel all sorts of metals that sparkled as if brand new. "OOOOOHHH SHINY! BUT NOT AS MY LIGHT!! HEHEHEEE!" Jase said as the stranger looked odly towards him and Dero reveled the job application. "You requested some service?" The stranger quickly relized his request and looked around seeing many people pass by. "Ok, we cant talk here....but I can in about an hour at a bar called the Pigs Deen just inside town. Meet me there and I will give you the details." They both nodded and quickly set foot in search of this bar Dero not feeling right about this figure.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2010)

Restaurant in Town

“So you see chief the thing is I had been doing some undercover reporting on the Flior gang and came across the log of the council member. The Fliors, the councilman, all a bunch of crooks and scumbags. I knew it all along and trust me I'm a great judge of character, those people are no good crooks.  They're not upstanding guys like you chief.” Perry was literally stuffing his face with ramen, rice, beef, you name it and it was getting stuffed in his face. He was spitting as well and he even had the nerve to try to take food from Jin’s bowl. Jin’s irritation was growing he was trying to not kill this man but he was making it harder by the minute.

“If you call me chief again I’ll bite you to death before the assassin even gets a chance!!” Jin banged the table with his fist and the other patrons just looked at him wide eyed.

“HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Kill me before the assassin, oh my god you are one of the funniest guys I’ve ever met. HAHAHAHAHAHA!!AHHHH” Perry began gasping for air, he was choking from chewing and laughing at the same time. Jin moved quickly to Perry’s side of the table. He quickly punched him in the gut, which caused Perry to spit out a half eaten mishmash of beef, fish, and rice onto the adjacent table.

“Wow chief you saved my life!! Having you here is paying off already. You know what I’m buying you dinner instead of making you pay. You’re a standup guy Jin Tempest, yep no doubt.”” Perry got up to go pay the cashier for his meal while Jin began to leave.

“Save that trashes life? I was trying to bite him to death because the look on his face as he gasped for air was ugly.” Jin lit up another cigarette he was utterly bewildered.


----------

